# Production / Manufacturing Manger



## shanethompson (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi all
New to this site
I'm trying to relocate to Canada and seem to be getting some conflicting information
My experiance of 22 years is in Production / Manufacturing as a manager at various levels.
When looking at the Skilled Workers criteria, my experiance covers 85% of the Production manager NOC0811 and nearly 100% of the Manufacturing Manager NOC0911
As "Production Manager" is a federal key skill i was hoping to gain entry though this route, but i'm being informed this is only applicable if i was involved in Oil or mining
Is it the job title that is taken into account or the actual duties involved.
For all other criteria i passed (points 71 and more than $15,000 in bank)

If Production Manager route is a no what other options are there??
I'm currently activly looking and applying for jobs, including soending two weeks in Vancouver knocking on doors etc etc

Any help / advice would be appreciated

Shane


----------

